# Molena reservoir



## Music Man (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the regulations for the Molena (Still Branch, I think) reservoir?   Or at least what the minimum length bass limit is?   Many thanks and God bless!   MM


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 4, 2010)

12" min.........there are plenty of them in there.1 only over 16" ,5 total.

http://www.griffinstorm.com/WWW/Links/Recreation/Information/Still_Branch_Regulations.pdf


----------



## Music Man (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## jmharris23 (Feb 4, 2010)

Chris S. said:


> 12" min.........there are plenty of them in there.1 only over 16" ,5 total.
> 
> http://www.griffinstorm.com/WWW/Links/Recreation/Information/Still_Branch_Regulations.pdf



No kidding. That lake is full of tiny bass!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like they need to allow folks to take some of those little bass out! They will eat every fish that hatches.
Who manages the lake?


----------



## paratrooper202 (Feb 6, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Sounds like they need to allow folks to take some of those little bass out! They will eat every fish that hatches.
> Who manages the lake?



That lake is doing fine... I live 5 mins from it as well... Fished it all the time too.. Seen it before the water was put in it.. The only thing I see that it may need is Crappie, I have heard reports that some people have caught them in it..  Very deep lake for sure.. The other thing it needs is a good place for people to fish off the bank, tired of people blocking the boat ramp and docks there..


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 6, 2010)

Us kayaker-types don't need no stinkin' _ramp!_


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Feb 6, 2010)

other than the mentioned above, just put the boat in. No parking pass or anything like that. Ive been there before the water was put in but i cant remember how to get there. I think there was a dirt/gravel road to the right that we went down just outside of concord.


----------



## farmerdave (Apr 22, 2010)

*Still Branch info*

The link to the regulations at Still Branch is http://www.cityofgriffin.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=KP47ro9Z5J4=&tabid=357
I have been told the fishing is good there right now. Is this true and where are the hot spots?
I plan to go down tomorrow and am looking for pointers.


----------



## slingshot86 (Apr 23, 2010)

*still branch*



jmharris23 said:


> No kidding. That lake is full of tiny bass!



true, but there are some VERY nice fish in there if you know how to get them . ask some of the LWB guys. if i were to turn a kid on to bass fishin, thats where i would take him. BTW, Chris, that 1 fish over xx inches is BRILLIANT. should be statewide, imho.


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 23, 2010)

slingshot86 said:


> true, but there are some VERY nice fish in there if you know how to get them . ask some of the LWB guys. if i were to turn a kid on to bass fishin, thats where i would take him. BTW, Chris, that 1 fish over xx inches is BRILLIANT. should be statewide, imho.



I agree...........HIGH FALLS,Tussahaw,Horton,Varner,Lucas,J.w Smith,Stone Mountain,Heads Creek,Blackshoals etc. etc. would also benefit greatly.............


----------



## Flat Shoals Junkie (Apr 24, 2010)

hey im a new member and live a mile from still branch. i agree that they should stock it with crappie but i still nave caught a few. they must have got in it from pumping out of the flint. every crappie i have caught has been returned in hopes of a good crappie lake in the future!


----------



## slingshot86 (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome , F.S.J. ! we trolled that lake 2 yrs ago with the crappiemaster, jimmy444. not a fish. came around the main point and ran into a catfish dude. he asked us if / what we were fishin for and we said crappie. he said thats gonna be tough cuz they didnt stock them. might has well have been fishin for tarpon, i guess. jimmy asked around and found out they did not want them in there. nature will do it eventually, tho.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2010)

Crappie can over-run a small lake,if not harvested enough.They spawn before everybody else,and their young 'uns get a head start on eatin' _other_ young 'uns.
Those small bass are eating a lot,too.Ain't a thing wrong with fillets from _small_ bass - I don't much care for the taste of one bigger than a pound or so,myself.

My pond has the same problem: Lots of small crappie and bass.


----------



## farmerdave (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone been out to the reservoir lately? I am going Sat and wondered if the bass are still on bed or not? They still are on my private lake and very hard to catch right now. How about in Molena? Anyone got a fishing report for there?




The only stupid question is the one not asked!!


----------



## lunkerlander72 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Pointer for still branch fishing*

im going fishing in the morning at still branch and was wondering if anyone could tell me what it's like or possibly what works there, bait wise. I'm bass fishing. I'm a novice but love bass fishing. Don't want to waste all day hitting the wrong spots with the wrong tactics. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Steve


----------

